# Van Vandalised



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Good Evening To You All.

Only been back into our house for 5 weeks after fulltiming for 7 years. It was a nice sunny morning and as I looked at our van on the drive it was sitting at a strange angle Burstner 748-2. The front N/S tyre was slashed the rear tag axle tyre was slashed the N/S over garage window was smashed and worst of all was foul graffiti in 2 foot high black gloss letters all down the O/Side.

I phoned the police and within 30 mins I did get a call back that a finger print officer would be with me in a further 15 mins.

Some evidence was taken away after a lot of pictures were taken and I was told another officer would be over to see me tomorrow. 

Police were first class.


An and I spent over three hours getting the graffiti of the van and was lucky to only do slight damage to the paint work. 


Only one thing I can say never come in your van to MARGATE. If it was not for my bad health I would never have returned to this stinking dump.

Now got to get a new window and fit it. I may be asking a few questions on how to fit a new window.

steve & ann -------------- teensvan


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Good Evening To You All.
> 
> Only been back into our house for 5 weeks after fulltiming for 7 years. It was a nice sunny morning and as I looked at our van on the drive it was sitting at a strange angle Burstner 748-2. The front N/S tyre was slashed the rear tag axle tyre was slashed the N/S over garage window was smashed and worst of all was foul graffiti in 2 foot high black gloss letters all down the O/Side.
> 
> ...


Bad luck Steve & Ann,

I'm really sorry to hear of the damage to your MH.

All those years on the road without any bother, and then this happens at home. Barstewards. :evil:

I hope the Police get results for you. If nothing else, at least it will retain your confidence in them.

Good luck with it all.

Regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Bad news  

What on earth is the motivation that makes these idiots carry out acts of wanton vandalism like this.They have not materially gained anything,it just seems like they want to damage someone else's pride and joy,are they jealous :x


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I only hope that someone sees fit to destroy something valuable of theirs at some point in their lifetime. TWA*S


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Did the message give any indication as to what they objected to? Was it your van being parked in the path? Motorhomes in general, or was it more personal? 

To be away for 7 years and get this on your return would make me want to drive off again and sell the house while I was away. 

Let's hope the forensic evidence comes up trumps and when the courts have finished with them sue them so hard they have to sell everything to pay you for the damage.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

It just sums up what scum walk our streets these days.

We have just visited all the D D Beaches and to think those boys fought for low lives like them. 

Just once I would love to be behind them as they commit these crimes
birching is too good for them. 

Good luck with the window :twisted: 

DJM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Horrific events and I really feel for both of you, it is totally inexplicable why these "people" behave in such a manner, they gain nothing from it and hopefully will gain a criminal record if they are caught and if the DPP decides it is in the public interest to prosecute them and if the courts behave in the manner that we would all wish......

Nothing will restore your confidence in Margate, the best view of it will be in the rear view mirror as you leave, permanently.

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Huge sympathy and as has been said I hope you get results but don't let the episode affect your attitude to humanity. Lowlife has been with us for ever, its not new. I know its a tempting thought as we get older but don't give up. Most people are essentially good.

Dick


----------



## GlobeStar (Jul 23, 2012)

Someone did my van window about 4 years ago. The window was repaired under insurance and the fitter tried to remove the whole frame I managed to persuade him to try and remove the pane first as he was busy trying to really lever hard. The plastic/glass came out by removing the stay and raising the window to fully vertical and then lifted away.
Just posting this if yours is the same as ours because I don't think it would have been sealed as well once he had finished with the whole unit out.
It was on a swift kon tiki 669 so may have same window fittings.

Tim


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Feel sorry for you. To all of us, our M/h are our pride and joy. To have been on your travels all of that time with no problems and then to have this happen when you return home must be sickening. Trouble is, if the culprit(s) is(are) caught, then the courts will likely only give out a soft penalty.

DavidL


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

That's bad news Steve and Ann, a few years ago some lowlife ripped all six rear lights out of the back of our van while it was on the drive, although the damage was not quite as serious in our circumstance I know a little bit how you feel, ie very angry about the whole thing.

Chin up and I hope they catch the scumbags.

Pete


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of this totally mindless crime on your return to the UK.It is the last thing you need,particularly if your health is not the best at the moment.
However,don't let the barstewards get you down,you say you have already removed the graffiti,that's a good start.Jealous neighbour maybe?
Sadly just another reason for escaping.I have never regretting moving to rural France some years ago,mean't finances are tight but a calmer life,as others have said,keep your chin up will soon have the van back up to scratch.Good luck for the future.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Steve & Ann,

I'm sorry to hear that you have been targetted and I really hope the scum are caught.

Obviously you're going to feel a range of emotions about the attack on your van, but don't lose sight of the fact that this is a single person, or family and not the whole of Margate.

When I were a lad, my parents were two of the hardest working people I knew as a result of all of that hard work, we were one of the first families in our area to be able to afford a new caravan and all of the freedom that came with it.

I can remember the van getting daubed with 'anti traveller' type slogans and will never forget how upset my parents were and being close to selling the van and not bothering.

We put this attack down to jealousy at the fact that my parents worked hard and were able to afford something our neighbours could not.

Fortunately, mum and dad did not sell up and had many decades of enjoyment from numerous caravans and motorhomes. Even now, in their late seventies, they still tow and love getting away with their dogs.

Both my brother and I caught the bug from our parents and work permitting, we get away as much as we can and have a lifestyle choice that shames the ignorant lowlife types that have targeted you.

Keep your chins up, get the van fixed and get back on the road with our best wishes,

Ken & Lara.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Before you take the window out, frame and all, contact these people:

http://www.eeco-ltd.com/

Others on here have had good service from them.

Colin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bloody low life scumbags.

If it's a Seitz window, then as Globestar says it's an easy fix if it is only the pane, don't throw it away as it has a code on it, if you have chucked it if you have another the same size use the code from that, it's basically the size style and colour, for a big window it's two man job as it's bit awkward to line up, otherwise a doddle, it's like two interlocking Cs, see terrible pic, on the right of the pic is how it needs to be to get the pane out, you'll understand when you try, some other makes use the same method I think, just ask if it's not clear.

I hope you get it sorted soon so you can move on.

*edit*Just looked at the pic and it's not actually the way it fits, but the procedure is, I'll look later and do a better drawing of how it is if needed


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your misfortune. Clearly someone is suffering from jealousy and low self esteem issues culminating in a mindless attack on someone they perceive as a "have" to their "have not" lifestyle

When we had a break in via the main habitation window Chris at Premier was spot on sourcing a replacement so might be worth having a chat with him. I fitted it myself and it was fairly simple but required 2 pairs of hands and two ladders.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You are not that far from motor homes repaired at Dargate near Faversham. 

They should be able to help, they have a good workshop and can do body work and supply you or fit your window. 

You can also store your van there in a secure yard.

Andy


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

After minor vandalism in the past and then my van stolen, it does change your attitude. You become super sensitive, in our case about security. Try not to let these low-lifes win. My heart truly goes out to you but if the successful behaviour of a life-time is spoiled as result of this; they win!
Perhaps an alarm system would deter any future 'chancers' from their activities.

Alan


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. There are some complete ratbags around. Let's hope the Police can find and match some finger prints, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to read of your troubles. Brainless idiots live all over the country.
I hope the police come up with something but it is probably a long shot.
I bet you were being watched as you removed the graffitti.

A few years ago I had an attempted theft of our caravan. It was difficult to do as it stood on gravel outside my bedroom window. We are in a bungalow and at that time had 5 dogs that slept wherever they wanted.
We woke up one sunday morning to find the caravan down the drive and partly on to the A614. A £2.00 hitch lock had prevented the thieves from stealing the caravan but in anger they smashed two large windows and stole the jockey wheel.

Since that day my property has had floodlights, alarms and cctv locking gates security post,wheel clamp and now down to four dogs.
Culprits were according to the police travellers.
They were stealing to order and laid carpets down on the gravel drive to quieten any noise.

Dave p


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi To Everyone.

Thank you all very much for the good advice and well wishes. I have sent an Email to ecco with the window size. Biggest problem we have is getting storage in this part of Kent.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

There is another storage yard off the Sandwhich Deal road just past the roundabout near the Old Lorry Farm shop.

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*sorryt to hear*

Sorry to hear of your troubles. I feel for you.

Hope you get it all sotred okay.

Where would you have stayed if your health was better ?

TM


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Steve and Ann
We are sooooo sorry to hear what happened.
it must be a massive blow to your faith in people.
However I am sure that over 7 years of travel you met people who
raised your faith in peoples kindness.

Hope all goes ok from now on
Kev and Sue


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I can only imagine what I would feel like if it was our van! Hope you get the damage sorted soonest. More importantly hope you are soon back to full health and away on your travels again.
Andy


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Steve and Ann, So sorry to hear about your van, don't let the scumbags get you down.

Sue and John


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Teemyob.

We were off to Germany for the summer about a 5 month trip again. Then to Spain for a few months and the either back to UK for Xmas or leave it until April next year when the van would require another MOT.

We have got storage for the van only 3 miles from the house. We are in the process of clearing out the van now and will most probably sell it once it is all sorted. We shall be very sorry to see it go as it has been a wonderful van for us. 

I shall be under the hospital for the next 3 years at least and monthly injections from the doctors so no point in keeping a large van for 2 week trips only.

Once again thank you all for your kind wishes.

steve & ann.----- teensvan


----------

